# Oklahoma????



## superpersainx2 (Apr 24, 2008)

What it do guys??? I stumbled onto this site when I was trying to learn how to grow. Been loads of help. I'm from Oklahoma.....I know I know no weed central. Anyways I was wondering if there is anybody else from Oklahoma on these boards?


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm sure there are. doesn't oklahoma have very harsh pot laws? i mean like very harsh.
if so, i wouldn't be stateing what state I'm from.

just a little FYI


----------



## superpersainx2 (Apr 24, 2008)

lol well if im asking about oklahoma it aint hard to figure that out man


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 24, 2008)

what are you talking about? i asked how harsh the oklahoma laws are. and said that I am under the impression that they are extremely harsh and that I would not say I'm from oklahoma if I were from there, which I'm not.


----------



## superpersainx2 (Apr 24, 2008)

O i dont know Im pretty sure there just a little harsher than most laws.


----------



## Yoda Finch (May 10, 2008)

Well if you are wanting to grow, inside is best because the weather
changes to much in oklahoma and the winds get a little to violent so the wind could end up uprooting it and that would just be sad. and how to find out how to grow... go around the internet check out sites and don't forget to study up on how not to get caught. lol


----------



## Yoda Finch (May 10, 2008)

by the way. If you still live with your parents and this is what i did too.
Check out this things called aero garden and you could just put it about any where and the best kind of strain to use for it would be lowrider.


----------



## ToastedFox (May 10, 2008)

Oklahoma - NORML

Yeah its pretty brutal there, props to any growers risking it lol


----------



## smokingbot (May 10, 2008)

ToastedFox said:


> Oklahoma - NORML
> 
> Yeah its pretty brutal there, props to any growers risking it lol


\

Especially..

Cultivation of 1,000 plants or less is punishable by 2 years - life in prison and a fine up to $20,000.-Felony


----------



## IGOTMYN (Jun 21, 2008)

lol my lil ol state made to the boards..........finally...p.s. we invented the peace pipe ..............5 civ. tribes


----------



## RDC4687 (Jun 21, 2008)

ToastedFox said:


> Oklahoma - NORML
> 
> Yeah its pretty brutal there, props to any growers risking it lol


that site is pretty sweet. good to know all the laws...


----------



## spark1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yoda Finch said:


> Well if you are wanting to grow, inside is best because the weather
> changes to much in oklahoma and the winds get a little to violent so the wind could end up uprooting it and that would just be sad. and how to find out how to grow... go around the internet check out sites and don't forget to study up on how not to get caught. lol


Considering marijuana has been Oklahoma's #1 cash crop since the 70's,I think it grows just fine outdoors.And yes, the marijuana laws are harsh, as are the official definitions,i.e. an ungerminated seed in a pot of dirt = 1 plant. 

edit: it moved to #3 since 2000


----------



## dakevs (Jun 24, 2008)

hmm.. the soil out in oklahoma tends to be like clay... any tips on getting it right? what should i add to it?


----------



## socialproblem (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey I'm from Oklahoma and don't mind saying so. Just don't be stupid and you will be ok. But seriously, I would go indoor.


----------



## freddiemoney (Dec 12, 2008)

It's a place where even squares can have a ball....


----------

